# Lacie - Chocolate Poisoning



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Had to rush Lacie to the ER last night because of chocolate poisoning (thanks to big sister Tilly).

There was a bag of Hersey's Kisses in the middle of my Dining Room table (not the kitchen table that Tilly loves). Got home yesterday and saw a puddle of dark vomit on the floor -- then another. Cleaned it up and wondered to myself -- what have they gotten into now.

Made their dinner and Lacie wouldn't eat hers and she looked like she was going to be sick again. Then I started toward the Family Room and saw the Hersey Kisses wrappers. Immediately realized that Tilly had gotten the bag off the table and that Lacie had helped herself to about 6 Kisses. She was panting and running a temp and her eyes looked glassie, so off to the vets we went.

Luckily, she had vomited several times and gotten most of the chocolate out of her system. They induced vomiting another time, and so now she seems to be OK except for a big tummy ache today. 

If it's not one thing, it's another. These little one can get into almost anything -- even when you think it's something they can't reach.:w00t:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a scare Lynn! Glad to hear she is better today! I swear, it's like having a toddler in the house!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh no! Glad she is OK! It really IS like having a toddler!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg , thank god she is fine , on easter we had so much choc in the house n i was panicking because dolce is so curious and hes always trying to sneak into everything .. 

glad lacie is ok , what else did the vet say?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Lynn. :smcry: Poor Lacie. Thank God she's okay. I would have been petrified. That's a lot of kisses. (Don't you give her enough kisses - the non-toxic kind?:HistericalSmiley I also think you're lucky that all three of them didn't get into the choco-fest. :w00t::w00t::w00t: I feel so bad for Lacie though - she must really be sorry she did it -- how yucky. Give her an extra hug and kiss from us.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Poor Lace....ouch, I bet that was a big tummy ache!!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

one of my worst fears. Very seldom do we have chocolate, but dh drops meds and has a hard time finding them:w00t: of course I go into a panic mode:innocent:
Lacie sweet baby girl I hope you feel better:smootch::heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How frightening! Poor Lacie--Poor Lynn. We went that route once with 2 maltese helping each other. Both almost died---it was Christmas Eve @ 1:30 when we came home and found it---they are so clever in finding ways to complicate life!
Glad your baby is going to be okay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kisses to you all.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

How scarey, I'm glad Lacie's gonna be OK.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well - that is a blessing that she threw up!!!! Very distressing I know. I'm glad she is on the mend! I had a dog.. let's call him Hank.. who could get into EVERYTHING.. so out of habit now - everything is generally put away, even things you wouldn't think to put away.. you know except dirty clothes, shoes, etc.. I AM very glad Lacie is better and I hope she has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lacie just wanted a little chocolate to go with her wine.....can't blame her! But, in all seriousness I am glad she is on the mend!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor girl. Thank goodness she vomited on her own, otherwise who knows how long it could have been before you realized they had gotten into the candy. I hope she feels better soon....and I know, nothing on a table is safe it seems! Our dogs can't get on our dining table because we have a huge pub-height one but we can't leave anything on our coffee table. They will walk around the coffee table and perch up trying to get to the anything in the center of it. LOL


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Lynn....

I'm so glad that Lacie is okay!!! That's so scary. I always worry about them getting into something. Like others have said it's like living with a perennial toddler!!! 

Let us know how she's doing, please!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby! Glad she is going to be ok.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That is EXACTLY why when I buy chocolate, I sit down and eat the entire bag.

Seriously, I'm glad Lacie is OK!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the good thoughts. What really upsets me is that Tilly seems to be able to get onto just about ANYTHING. I think she could even get onto the kitchen counters if she really tried.

Tilly doesn't like chocolate (thank goodness), and I don't think Secret would have a clue how to open the wrapper, but Lacie LOVES chocolate (just like her Mom does). Whenever it's winter and I make hot chocolate, I have to be very careful not to leave it unattended for a second or Miss Lacie is drinking it. She just loves her chocolate.

I'm so glad that she threw up on her own. I have no idea how sick she might have been if she hadn't. And I gave her charcoal at home. That what the ER did again. Her face is pretty black today, but it will wash off -- and I'd much rather be safe.

And yes, they are just like toddlers.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Poor Lacie! What a scare Lynn! So glad she is going to ok. I know your heart must have stopped when you saw those wrappers. 

Feel better sweet girl. No more chocolate kisses for you, just the real ones from your Mama!
XO


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

I'm so glad that Lacie is doing better. I do have a question, where do you buy Charcoal?
That would be handy to have on hand. 
How do you get Lacie to eat it?

Linda, Toby and Sally Spirit


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor Lacie .and poor mummy too ..hugs jo .


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no! Glad she is ok. Did she eat any of those kisses wrappers? Must have scared you to death!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! poor Lacie.  glad she is on the mend. Maybe she will turn her nose up at it next time she finds any.

I know Lola would get it if she could, she is quite insistent that she fancies it Lol. My bichon would steal it whenever she could too. Stole a Mars bar out of my sisters purse when she was staying with me. Little monkeys.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Tilly doesn't like chocolate (thank goodness), and I don't think Secret would have a clue how to open the wrapper, but Lacie LOVES chocolate (just like her Mom does). Whenever it's winter and I make hot chocolate, I have to be very careful not to leave it unattended for a second or Miss Lacie is drinking it. She just loves her chocolate.
> 
> "The sins of the parents are visited to the 3rd & 4th generations!" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is a good article on what to do in case of chocolate poisoning. Remember that you need to use ACTIVATED charcoal. You can purchase on-line or sometimes in the acquarium dept at the pet stores.

Chocolate Poisoning :: Dog Care

And, Stacy, I'm sure that she got some of the wrappers in her tummy too. I had to guess at how many kisses she had eaten -- and yes, I was scared to death.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no Lynn,how scary. I'm glad Miss Lacie is going to be ok.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, do you know how long the charcoal slurry is good if mixed already in a syringe? I have one left over from when Kitzi poisoned himself at Christmas---which I have kept in the fridge. I don't have the dry powder. Just curious.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow I am surprised she removed the wrappers, did she eat any of them ? hope not.
I'm happy to hear she's OK or on the mend, and the other pups didn't eat any.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lynn, how scary. I'm glad that Lacie is ok. I sure know how addictive those kisses can be.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn how is Lacie doing tonight?


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

oh lacie why would you got for hershey kisses when you can get real kisses from your mom!  hope lacie feels better soon


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Lynn. I'm just now seeing this. I'm so glad she's alright.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh wow, Lynn, I am sorry.
I am so relieved that Lacie is okay.

What a real scare. No more chocolate kisses, Miss Lacie!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, Lynn, I just saw this but I'm so glad Lacie is okay! Little monkey! Tell her that her aunties all tell her not to do that ever again! Don't these doggies just give us heart attacks at times? Good heavens!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank goodness you got her to the vet and she's OK! They do get into things when we're not around, don't they? Hugs to you all!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Lynn :w00t: What a scare... and not what you needed to come home to. So glad she is doing OK now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking in today to make sure Lacie is 100%? Sending hugs.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Lynn, what a scare!!! You must have been so petrified. Poor Lacie...I hope she is completely better now. This is one of my biggest fears (I have several, I admit) with Bailey too...he gets in to everything. I'm so glad you found out immediately and were able to take action quickly - hope she has fully recovered by now!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow that must have been scarey! I am glad you were prepared and so glad Lacie was throwing up on her own! 

How is she doing this morning?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, Lynn. So sorry to hear that this happened to Lacie. You have to be exhausted after just getting back from Nationals and then having to run to the vet. Hope Lacie is feeling 100% better today. Take care of yourself, too, and give Lacie a big hug from Gracie.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank God Lynn all is ok with your little beauty.
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Madison's Mom said:


> That is EXACTLY why when I buy chocolate, I sit down and eat the entire bag.


lol...oh that's why I do that too. :innocent:

I'm so glad Lacie is fine. I know what a horrifying feeling it is to discover they got into something. Give her plenty of the real kind of kisses and hopefully that will take away her cravings for the chocolate kind.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the well wishes. Lacie still isn't feeling great. She ate a little boiled chicken for dinner last night, but didn't want any breakfast today. Otherwise she seems fine. She slept very close to me last night (closer than normal). I'm sure it will take a couple of days to get the Kisses and the charcoal out of her system, but she'll be fine. I just hate it when I can't be with them and know that they're not feeling well. I'm sure she's taking a beauty nap -- but still, she's on my mind. At least we'll have the weekend together.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hugs and kisses for Lacie xoxoxoxoxo!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Poor Lacie :smcry: She isn't dehydrated from all the throwing up is she? That can really deplete them. I'm sure it will take a while for her whole system to come back. Just ask Sandi about Kitzel. :huh:But the are so resilient once they get back to feeling well. :thumbsup: Glad the weekend's here and mommy will be home.:wub:


----------

